# What are dish cloths?



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That is exactly what a dish cloth is. It is knitted or crocheted using cotton yarn. They are great.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.

Also, I have noticed that mine do not start smelling as quickly as store-bought ones. I am not sure why that would be, but I am happy about it.


----------



## Sherry03278 (Aug 26, 2011)

Once you use a knitted dishcloth, you will never go back! They have enough weight to really scrub! They wash like a charm! They make excellent holiday/birthday gifts too! I make a mitt for the bath..which is luxurious!
Sherry


----------



## caroltwig (Oct 6, 2011)

Dish cloths and washcloths are made from cotton yarn and are quite absorbent. I prefer a thinner dishcloth, but my mother-in-law loves the knitted ones. They make nice gift additions that add a little bit of you personally and I often add one to a purchase gift.


----------



## Bonniemd (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with you, caroltwig. I find the knitted/crocheted dishcloths too thick and awkward to handle.


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, i never made dish clothes out of cotton yarn befor, never knew about it, i saw some a few weeks ago in a book and i fell in love with these.
I made some in color dark mandarin, they are just wonderful, but... i do not use these for dishes, no I use these for my face and body as wash clothes.
I am from Germany and we use wash gloves, looks like a small knitted bag the size of your hand. Both styles are just great.
I use a softer cotton not to thin for needles size 4.50 mm.
I will make some sets of 4 wrap a ribbon around with a nice shower gel and make gift baskets for christmas.
Enjoy your projects
I use the Peaches &Creme from WalMart and like the color sandstone stripes, peachy/beige
Strickdeifi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


Tightly knit, they are great in the bath. More loosely knit, some people like to use them in the kitchen.

Some people who receive a pretty one as a gift, treat it like a doily!

The are small, easily carried along wherever one might have time to knit - doctors' waiting rooms, waiting for someone at an airport arrivals gate, stuck in stopped traffic, waiting for a bank teller to do whatever, etc.

They are a means of practicing a new stitch pattern and not have to rip out the swatch; it seems such a waste of time to knit up a goodly swatch and then have to rip out all that effort.

They can be given as gifts or along with gifts.

Being cotton, they can be sterilized - usually in the microwave!

Soft ones can be handy as spit-up cloths for babies.

Enough same-sized ones can be joined together to make a blanket.

Cotton yarn is available in a variety of colours and - compared to wool - cheap.

When most of your projects are larger and complicated, it's nice to get the instant gratification of a small, quickly made project - like a washcloth.

The only drawback I can think of is the ache that older hands may get from knitting with such an inelastic yarn. Cotton thread or yarn has zero elasticity. I knit tightly; it makes my hands sore to work with it for very long, but a washcloth is small and doesn't take very long to make.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean made some really good points!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband didn't care for it in the kitchen. He does a lot of the cooking and cleaning in there. But... I love using them in the shower. So much gentler on my skin.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I use knitted dish cloths in the kitchen now, and I can't believe how much nicer they are than bought ones


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that mine do not start smelling as quickly as store-bought ones. I am not sure why that would be, but I am happy about it.


an old trick I learned from my MIL...after you fill the sink and add the detergent, put just a few drops of Clorox in the water...the cloths will not fade and they will not have an odor!


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the first project my children attempt, they learn to knit using garter stitch over 10 stitches and when they've got neat stitches and an even tension they go onto dish clothes using the cotton yarn. I've always got a good supply, and when they're learning it doesn't matter if they've made a mistake because it's only used in the kitchen. They're also proud because they can say they've actually knitted something for a purpose instead of a long strip of 10 stitches which they get bored with!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

teedle said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.
> ...


Great idea, but I don't use them to wash dishes with. I just use them on the countertops and kitchen table mostly. Oh, the occasional pot or something I don't want to go into the dishwasher....then I just put a little soap directly into the item, and wash it like that.

Thanks!


----------



## bettyVonRissen (Oct 6, 2011)

i make several dishcloths, all patterns I can get ahold of. all my family loves them.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I can remember my Grandmother from Mississippi telling me about knitting dishcloths. She was born about 20 yrs after the Civil War.


----------



## scrapperjoan (Jul 30, 2011)

The regular worsted weight dishcloths are not my favorite...(I kind of feel like I am washing my dishes with a blanket lol!) I do make them for gifts occasionally but I like them for hot pads and they are really nice to use for a face cloth (spa cloth we call them  . My first knitting class I learned to make 4 different knitted dishcloths but we used mercerized cotton ;which if you havent used ,it is wonderful for making a lighter weight dishcloth and it has a little sheen to it. These I make a little smaller than the regular dishcloth size and made several for using as face cloths. The ones I have done are in the "moss stitch" and they are the favorites of my family!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

They're used for washing dishes. They're nice because you can scrunch them down into the bottom of glasses and turn them to get dried liquids out of all the corners. Young people these days seem to think one of those scrubbie sponges is the way to wash dishes. The problem with those is that bacteria live in these sponges and you don't want to keep spreading that gross stuff around every time you wash. You can bleach them to disinfect, but they quickly wear out. They're bad for the landfills. Dish clothes can be washed and bleached in the machine. They're reusable, unlike paper towels and sponges, a green thing today. They're also just plain pretty. And don't we girls deserve that? I like these as wash cloths in the shower. They puff up, retain the soap really well, and feel nice against the skin. They're also a good way to practice new stitches.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

One of our daughters is heading to Canada in a couple of weeks to work for 2 years while travelling around, I've just finished making her a cotton knitted washer as it's something small enough for her to take in her luggage but large enough to know we are thinking of her. She loved it, just basketweave using 12 ply cotton which I have had for years.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, so many great ideas. I have never really thought much about making these as I didn't really see the point. Boy has that changed! I'm off to find some cotton and make a start for christmas pressies.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

jessica, have you tried knitting with a larger needle so your finished product is not so tight? Might be worth trying. Victa


----------



## Lesleys2 (Sep 27, 2011)

cotton dishcloths are cotton cloths that you knit from cotton thread and they are absolutely fabulous in the kitchen for cleaning, they are also fabulous for washing windows or doing any damp cleaning jobs
I recommend them highly and have knitted lots and sold lots at craft fairs people come back for more


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

As a big fan of bleach which i use in my kitchen every day-including bleaching the dishcloth-woulnt it be such a shame to spoil someones hard work-I think I would still be inclined to sew them together to make an afghan or cot cover


----------



## joy249 (Oct 7, 2011)

I love knitting dish cloths. They are great in the kitchen but I especially use them to learn a new knitting technique. They are small enough to handle but larger than a swatch. I test different yarns textures and feels to see if I would like the color and texture for a bigger project. Who says you have to use them for dishes.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Isis said:


> I use knitted dish cloths in the kitchen now, and I can't believe how much nicer they are than bought ones


I agree. I began using them a few years ago and I would never go back. They are cheaper so I can use more than one per day. That way they never get smelly. They can be washed in the dishwasher, sterilized in the microwave, or washed in the wash machine. I have made both the thicker ones and thinner ones loosely knit. I must say I do like the thinner ones. I made some for my sisters and they love them and always ask for more. I agreed to teach them to knit.
I also make them in the form of a bag, or a pouch in the corner to hold soap and both my husband and I love them for the shower. It helps to have different colors for this. We each have our favorite soaps


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm crocheting them in 4ply, and have found that they seem to take less cotton and be quicker to finish when crocheted from corner to corner


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

ulmer-spatz said:


> Hello, i never made dish clothes out of cotton yarn befor, never knew about it, i saw some a few weeks ago in a book and i fell in love with these.
> I made some in color dark mandarin, they are just wonderful, but... i do not use these for dishes, no I use these for my face and body as wash clothes.
> I am from Germany and we use wash gloves, looks like a small knitted bag the size of your hand. Both styles are just great.
> I use a softer cotton not to thin for needles size 4.50 mm.
> ...


I am from Germany too. I was born in Hamburg, but grew up here in Canada. Where are you from? I love the knitted dishcloths. I know about the mitt ou are talking about. It is a very German thing. When I go to visit over there I always bring a lot of dishcloths as gifts.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I use mine to WASH dishes, counters, etc with. I don't dry dishes with them.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with all of the positive comments. I use them to wash dishes and some in the shower. They make great hot pads for the table. They are a nice way to practice new stitches, they are portable, and personally I find knitting the really simple varieties very relaxing.


----------



## MimiLBI (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to a whole new world! Dish cloths are wonderful squares knit from cotton yarn that are both strong and gentle. They are strong because the yarn and the weave hold up to many washings and they are substantial enough to clean stuck-on food. Yet, they are gentle enough to wash fine china and crystal. I knit them and companion them with handmade, coordinating dish towels to give as gifts and they are always warmly received.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

That's what they are! And they're great! My mother-in-law turned me onto them about 20 years ago. I use Lily Sugar n Cream. And my DD just told me a few weeks ago that she drapes her on the top rack of the dishwasher and washes them with a load of dishes so they don't get that "sour" smell.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I was given a larger size one that I use on the counter for "air dry" dishes. Very absorbent. I also have two that are smaller and great to dry hands in the kitchen. I made a few as gifts and I use a pattern where they button to the frig or oven door. People seem to like them.

My knit group are making small ones that are knit double with cotton and net. They seem like they would do a good job. May try them when some other projects get done.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I use mine in the bath. Some I make a little longer so I can get to my back. When the get old I use them to scrub the tub.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

teedle said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.
> ...


What is Clorox? Is it a type of disinfectant?


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Which kind of yarn do you use to make a nice SOFT washcloth? I love my dishcloths made from 100 % cotton, but I want to make softer washcloths for the bath. Thanks!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to knit mine on #11 needles and one of the cotton yarns. 

The reason I like them holey and openwork like this is because they are easier to wring out. Less dense. Easier on my hands. These have little form, they are quite floppy, but they work great. I cast on 25 stitches very loosley and knit the 25 stitches uuntil a square forms, and bind off loosley. Or I can do the basic dishrag pattern that starts at a corner and increases until I have about 25 stitches,and then decrease. Whatever.

Someone wrote on one forums once that if you do not use Dawn dishwashing soap, they didn't get sour, and you know I tried it and it seems to work--I like Palmolive anyway. I guess anything would get sour if left long enough, but these are washable and bleachable. 

This floppy version was the idea of a cousin of my friend. My pal has a drawer of them, old and bleached out, but soft and great to use. 

I made a bigger one in a little tighter gauge to drain glasses on. 

If you want to go legit, you can make a lot of sampler ones to practice stitches and pattterns on. Or do motifs that can be used as gifts.

Made in linen they are nice spa cloths. Mason Dixon knitting has some lovely linen hand towels to knit in one of their books. 

BH


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I made some fairisle facecloths at one time, but I have just found the greatest cleaning cloth of all time. I cut off the top of pantyhose and overlocked it all around doubled. This is a great size. Lovely for the bathroom. Great on kitchen sink and cupboards (does need drying off, but so good) and tonight I used it to clean off my makeup. (I have several of them) I wet it then wet my face with it, added a little cleanser, and it felt so good and does a great job. The reason I tried it was because I didn't want to leave a really good movie until the commercial break but did want to take off my makeup. Will always keep one especially for makeup removal now. I have tried sterilizing it in the microwave and it works really well.
There are so many wonderful ways of using old pantyhose, and it is fun too. xxx


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I once owned a yarn shop. When I bought it folks kept telling me I needed to order cotten stocked what the customers wanted. Made one to see what it was like and I wouldn't use anything else. I'll bet I've made at least 200 for my own use and to use as gifts. Any time someone does something for me I thank them a loaf of fruit bread and a dish cloth. Our church has a ministery that we make three meals for someone who has been in the hospital or is very sick. I always include a dish cloth with my meal. Jean


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You are so right. That is what I do with mine. They are always looking new and no odor. :thumbup:


----------



## Lesleys2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I buy bamboo/cotton mix balls of cotton and they are extremely soft and can be used on babies as flannels or facecloths, or on yourself.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

And they can be washed in the dishwasher!


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

I make dishcloths all the time and prefer to use them over store bought. They are great for gifts for almost any occasion. I haven't seen any patterns for bath mits. Sherry03278, do you have a pattern you would share for a bath mit?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, Clorex is a bleach. That is why you want water to mix with it so you colours won't fade. I do mine in the kitchen sink. LOL They are great.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Well What I would say to that one is never say no untill you try it " you just might like it".


Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going to collect all the dishcloth patterns I have together ,make them into an afghan ,and call it "DISHCLOTHS GONE WILD". The ideas are staggering.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

barbsadams said:


> teedle said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


Clorox is a brand name for chlorine bleach(sodium hypochlorite)
& is a very effective disinfectant.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

barbsadams said:


> teedle said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


Clorox is a brand of bleach. There is clorox 2 for colors.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Elaine82 said:


> Which kind of yarn do you use to make a nice SOFT washcloth? I love my dishcloths made from 100 % cotton, but I want to make softer washcloths for the bath. Thanks!


There are all kinds of different brands of cotton yarn that you can use. If you get a Herrschners catalog they have all kinds of cotton yarn in there and it is inexpensive.


----------



## MimiLBI (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you know that certain skeins of Lily's Sugar & Cream cotton yarn come scented? Talk about having a sweet-smelling dish cloth! I have a skein labeled "Aloe Vera." The color is variegated shades of lime green and the scent is soft and pleasing.


----------



## lindakarako (Feb 3, 2011)

I only use knitted cotton dish cloths. They feel good. I have grown children and now that they have tried them that's all they use as well. Every so often I will make one for someone and then they too ask for more. They are used for washing dishes.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Becky O said:


> I am going to collect all the dishcloth patterns I have together ,make them into an afghan ,and call it "DISHCLOTHS GONE WILD". The ideas are staggering.


There is a website that has all different patterns to make all kinds of dishcloths. I also made a blanket with all the individual 50 states. Did it ever look great if you have a year to make them all and assemble them and in my case, I backstitched around each state and postal abbreviation and then went around the whole thing with a contrasting color for a border. I single crocheted around it 3 rows. or use the crab stitch, or backwards single crochet.

The website is called www.knittingknonsense.com. Check it out!


----------



## psychnp (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to make them out of pretty colored cotton or bamboo yarn, and give them as gifts, along with a nice bar of soap- to use in the bath or as a face cloth. :thumbup:


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I have made three cotton blankets and am on my third one for my grandchildren. I use dishcloth patterns that have pictures to represent things about each child. My grandson likes hockey, so one pic is a hockey stick. He lives in Florida but was born in Nevada so the outlines of those two states are squares. My grandaughter plays the violin so one of her squares ia a violin along with notes and her favorite flower, the rose, etc. I find the pictures on the net and then make sure I rewrite the pattern so there are the same number of stitches in each cloth. I start with one cloth and continue knitting, changing the pattern until I have a strip the size I want. I make about six strips with eight or nine different washcloth patterns. Then I just have to sew the strips. They come out almost like cotton bedspreads. In between each washcloth pattern I knit six garter stitch rows to match the sides that are on each cloth and it looks like the squares are separate.
I love to make these cloths to use in the kitchen also, but usually just use up the left over cotton and I don't really care if the colors match because I am just washing dishes with the cloths. 
Pat


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I use cotton dish clothes for everything, including washing the car and cleaning outdoor furniture. They really are the best. I haven't bought dish clothes for over 35 years. I use them everywhere: kitchen, bath, garage... well let's just say in every room of my home. I made several to use on my floor mop; I also use the floor mop to dust around the top of my cellings and the places that are hard to reach. They are great on all surfaces because cotton doesn't scratch. A roll of paper towels in my home will last all year because we usually grab a cotton cloth instead. I could probably not buy any more paper towels or napkins, some people I have as comanpy think it's weird to use a cotton cloth instead of a napkin... think of how much paper products I'm not using which is saving trees just by using cotton clothes. We even use them in the garage for when my husband feels like being a grease monkey. Those don't matter if they get yucky because they wash up well and go back out in the garage for more abuse. Just some ideas on what I use cotton clothes for.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pat, We would love for you to post your cotton blankets. It's sounds like a neet idea. Thanks for sharing your ideas. Ann Maree


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


I was very sceptical at first, make one and see! You will be 'hooked' they are very addictive!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Being cotton, they can be sterilized - usually in the microwave!

How do you sterilize the dishcloth in the microwave? Wet or dry and how long?


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for the website info,arleney008. I did not know Lily's Sugar & Cream yarn was scented. I will have to look for some.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

teedle said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.
> ...


Be careful using bleach around the dishes. Be sure you rinse very well. If you have a chlorine allergy, it can be dangerous. My SIL always added a very small amount to her dish water and years later, she found out the problems she was having was related to chlorine allergy.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Being cotton, they can be sterilized - usually in the microwave!
> 
> How do you sterilize the dishcloth in the microwave? Wet or dry and how long?


I put mine in for 2 minutes while they are wet--at least wrung out, not soaking.


----------



## lazzam (Jun 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Being cotton, they can be sterilized - usually in the microwave!


How do you sterilize them in the microwave? I've never thought of this before.


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

oh ys, there is a ptten for a bath mitt as well as back scrubber, i beieve lion band, peaches/cream has th pattern.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


I began making them when I first started to knit in Feb of this year. It was a way to learn new stitches. Now I am hooked, forgive the pun, on them. I crochet them, as well, although the crocheted ones are a little thicker. I prefer the knitted ones. My sisters love them too. It helps me break the monotony of a larger project and I have a small product to see for my efforts. they are absorbent and small enough to wring with little effort. I think they are a wonderful way to pass the time between large projects.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

What a find, all of the states, places that people love, happy times and terrific gifts, besides. I have always had a couple of cloths on hand as a hostess gift and recently began making the hand towel (that you hang over a drawer pull) that came up recently on KP, as gifts for Christmas. Several years ago, my mom who was caregiver to my dad, picked up her knitting after 50 years of not knitting, helping her get through the rough patches, while he slept and I think she made nearly a hundred cloths to give as gifts, before his passing. Very therapeutic ! I had no idea about the scented cottons, soooo today has been a bonanza of new information on KP!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

do we have a specific pattern for the dish cloths?


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I understand kusumbar's question. I used dishclothes 40 yrs ago and then switched to sponges. Now I use sponges, scrubbers, and the disinfectant wipes.
When my sister gave me dish clothes about 10 yrs ago I had to ask what they were for  I had forgotten that we only used dish clothes when we were children.
I might try knitting some, as they would be a great way to try new stitch patterns.


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to tell you how much I enjoy all the photos of your beautifuly knit work - they are awesome. I also like to knit wash cloths and dish towels as a fill in when I am bored and give them as gifts. Try them sometime as there are some really nice patters on the web.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Forum has been company for me since the passing of my husband. I look forward to it daily. My knitting ands crocheting has also been therapeutic for me. It keeps your hands from gettting stiff. As it goes to say. "IF YOU DON'T USE IT YOU WILL LOOSE IT" HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


If you have found a new stitch pattern that you'd like to try, or don't quite know how it will work out, or look... instead of just making a swatch then ripping it out or tossing it out, make a dishcloth instead - if it has mistakes, or doesn't work out perfectly, or you find it isn't so appealing, well - - - it will still clean your dishes!! and if it is "that ugly", well, it will still clean your floors


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Jean-Jessica said it all...dishcloths are very satisfying, you see the completed item QUICKLY...I love using them. Having some made up saves me many times for a unexpected little gift...I tie them up with a nice ribbon and they make a beautiful presentation.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow with all these great ideas I'm going to try a few. I could not understand the attraction but it sounds like I'm missing something. Going to get me some cotton yarn and give it a go!


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

They work great for removing things from a microwave oven and then using them as a hot pad. I usually make these double. They are also great for making samples of a pattern to see if you can stand to make a larger object.


----------



## Rnlynnohio (Oct 3, 2011)

I never liked knitted dishcloths because they were just too heavy when they were wet. A friend started using crochet thread, size 3 and they are great! lightweight, dry quickly, and wash the counters and table better than anything I have ever tried. They are now my quick to go to project when I need something easy to knit on the go.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Does it matter what weight cotton yarn you use? I really like your gift basket idea since it's getting to be more Christmases than ideas this year. I start to wonder how many knitted/crocheted items friends want from me. 
I've done sweaters, ponchos, purses, scarves and hats.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


You can get cotton yarn at walmart. The dish cloths are realy nice.


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

My Mom left quite a few for me - she was just practicing different stitches - they are beautiful. I use them in front of the coffee pot to catch drips. I think of her every morning when I put a clean one out!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

When someone says "what are dish cloths and why would anyone use them", I know immediately that they haven't. A dish cloth feels wonderful and soft in your hands, it can also scrub hard stuff off your dishes and counters that you normally need a scrubber for and some of the crud goes between the knitting or crocheting so you don't get a slimy congealed mess that just keeps getting rubbed back on whatever surface you are cleaning. A quick rinse to get rid of the muck and you are back to cleaning again without having to deal with the lump in your microfiber commercial dish cloths that won't come out. The simplest pattern for a dish cloth is: http://yarngear.blogspot.com/2008/02/diagonal-knit-dishcloth-pattern.html


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> That is exactly what a dish cloth is. It is knitted or crocheted using cotton yarn. They are great.


Now take a dishcloth pattern and expand it to make baby blankets. By using soft acrylic yarns a baby blanket is born. It's easy, brainless and keeps the hands out of the cookie jar. I'm on my 12th or 13th baby blanket and have a few more to make, all from a dishcloth pattern.

Happy knitting.

Becca :-D


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I make them when I want to try out a new stitch pattern. That way, after I practice the stitch, they don't end up taking up room in my knitting bag. They are great little useful items.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

All I have in my kitchen is knitted or crochet dish clothes I love them and when they wear out I just make more for my kitchen


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

I use the dish cloths for cleaning the counter tops and stove tops in the kitchen.I have one for each day of the week.at the end of the day I throw it in the wash.this way it does not smell and collect germs.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone mentioned Peaches and Cream as a good yarn for dish cloths. Someone else told me they have to be handled differently in the wash because they will shrink. Do they shrink?


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Years ago, my DIL"s mother gave me 6 as a gift. I really didn't take to them until years later. Then I learned to love them for dishes and for using as a cleaning cloth (kept separately, of course). Now I use them regularly.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I have used several different brands of cotton yarn, from baby cotton yarn to the Lily brand and I have never had a problem with shrinking. I wash them in hot water and bleach and dry them in the dryer. The colors sometimes fade a little but they haven't shrank.


----------



## HurriedHwfe10 (Sep 13, 2011)

We use the knitted cotton "rags" to clean the motorcycle, it has ribbed rows that does an excellent job on scrubbing without scratching. It is soft and polishes well too. Our rags are used in the kitchen for the dishes, to clean windows with, any other job where cotton is necessary with just a little extra scrubbing without scratching is necessary. I make them smaller size to fit my hands. My husband like larger sizes. Our guests love the personalized handcloths. You can't beat them. I use linen sometimes too. Give them a try.


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good morning from South Carolina,
I knit dish cloths by the dozens.
They are made from 4 ply cotton thread. (Size 9 needles).
If you ever use one, you will not ever want to use
anything else.
I give them for gifts, then these folks call and want them to use for gifts. 
I would venture to say, half of the women in the area where I live use them.
If you would like to make one, let me know and I will send you a short pattern that does not take long to knit. And they last a long time.
Biddy


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

They do shrink, However when you put them in water to wash the dishes, they "grow" again.
I personally like this, because they require a smaller storage space. I fold them in half and keep them in a drawer by the sink. Always handy.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

bridget J said:


> This is the first project my children attempt, they learn to knit using garter stitch over 10 stitches and when they've got neat stitches and an even tension they go onto dish clothes using the cotton yarn. I've always got a good supply, and when they're learning it doesn't matter if they've made a mistake because it's only used in the kitchen. They're also proud because they can say they've actually knitted something for a purpose instead of a long strip of 10 stitches which they get bored with!


That's what my mother did to teach me how to crochet! I did a chain of about 25-30 stitches and then tried all sorts of different stitches. Worked a treat and I think it's a little easier to crochet with cotton than to knit, having tried both. I really like the ideas of adding them to gifts!


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit a specific color of these cloths to keep in the bath room just to wash my face. Awww NICE!!!
The ribbed pattern is an excellent exfoliater.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonniemd said:


> I agree with you, caroltwig. I find the knitted/crocheted dishcloths too thick and awkward to handle.


I too like a thinner dishcloth (actually washcloth). I use Patons Grace. Very luxurious. A little more expensive but feels fabulous. Soft and smooth. I've also used #10 crochet thread. Also feels wonderful.. The beauty of knitting or crocheting your own is that you are free to use whichever weight yarn, color, or colors you wish to. The choice is yours.


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

In my knitting classes, this is the first thing my students learn. Once they have finished it...they are hooked.

Need:
4 Ply cotton yarn Size 9 short needles
(The short needles are easier to handle. The project is small).
Rating: Beginner Time: 2-3 hours for the beginner

Pattern: Knitted Dish Cloth

Increase Rows:

1. Cast on 4 stitches
2. Knit
3. Knit
4. Knit 2, Yarn Over (YO), knit to the end of the row.

Repeat row 4 until there are 42 stitches on the needle.

Decrease Rows

1. Knit 1, knit 2 together, YO, knit 2 together, knit to 
the end of the row.
2. Repeat until there are 4 stitches on the needle.
3. Knit
4. Knit
Cast off the four stitches.

This pattern was much easier for the beginners. Casting off was not that easy for them.

Enjoy.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

If knitted with cotton yarn, knitted dishcloths are more absorbent and better at wiping up than any store bought dishcloth. I always have some extra ones on hand, both for myself and to give to others. Try making one and you'll see. You can make any pattern you want, but a seed stitch is better than stockinette stitch. The idea is that a "rougher" texture obviously will work better, plus you can color coordinate with you own house or you friends. You can knit one in an evening, easy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Who can resist them?


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I made a "dish cloth" with a tunison (afghan) crochet hook. It turned out to be great for resting hot pans or plates on because it makes such a thick fabric. It looks beautiful and everyone who sees it wants one.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

barbsadams said:


> teedle said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


I'm sure someone answered this question, but I wanted to do this before I lost this question

Clorox is bleach. It is a name brand here in the states.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> The Forum has been company for me since the passing of my husband. I look forward to it daily. My knitting ands crocheting has also been therapeutic for me. It keeps your hands from gettting stiff. As it goes to say. "IF YOU DON'T USE IT YOU WILL LOOSE IT" HAVE A GREAT DAY.


Yes, for me also. You all have become my on-line pals. B/c I know I will get this forum every a.m., it gets me out of bed every day. I have this great forum to look forward to. You guys are the BEST


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

These are wonderful and so absorbant because you use the l00% cotton yarn. When they are knitted they are so soft and wash up nicely. Crocheted ones work, too, but just aren't quite so soft. The easiest is sewn on the diagnal and increases are made until you have about 43 - 45 stitches on the needle and they you decrease back down to 4 stitches. There are many patterns available.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Who can resist them?


very very nice


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Clorox is a type of chlorine bleach.
Clorox is the Name Brand.
You can purchase Bleach at most grocery stores.


----------



## Twostarmom (Jul 12, 2011)

What a coincidence that I checked the forum this morning - have been back home in Buffalo, NY visiting my son and his family. Took my knitting with me - the afghan I am making for my daughter in Afghanistan, and the dishcloths I am making for Christmas presents. Since my son's fiance was hospitalized for surgery, I took the dishcloths with me to knit during the hours I spent with her. The first one I made was a beautiful shade of yellow - not bright or gaudy, but more like butter. Finished that in a couple of days and she asked if she could have it. She folded it up into a square and she'll be using it for a washcloth. Began another one with several pastels, including the yellow shade, some aqua, and some white. She wants this one too except I didn't get to finish it. That will go in an envelope to her this weekend. This afternoon, while I do a jillion loads of laundry, I'll be knitting like crazy. I use the sugar and cream yarn and I love the colors! 
Sue


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Dish Cloths are used for washing dishes, washing people, etc. For dishes, I make mine out of mercerized cotton and wash them at least once (maybe twice) before I use them. For people, I use either the mercerized cotton or organic cotton and once again I wash them once or twice before using. My grandkids love them as I knit different designs on them, a pumpkin, flower, dog, cat, truck, shell, initial etc for them. I have found they are very absorbent after washing them a couple of times. They make a great gift with a special bar of soap - or given in sets of 2 or 3 in color to match the kitchen. I have made many, many, many of them. they're also a great way to practice different patterns. I also use them for cleaning, dusting, etc. They're quick and fun to make as you have a completed project in a short amount of time. quote=kusumbudhwar]Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?[/quote]


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

They make great gifts - Christmas, birthday, wedding, baby showers, etc. One thing to emphasis is to throw them in the wash at the end of a day. They wash beautifully. The smaller size is easy to wring out. Agree with many of the other points but watch for red as they will fade. No need to bleach when you wash them every day!!! Enjoy and have fun with them.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Ann Maree,
I just posted the pictures. I hope you like it. The other two blankets are in Florida and I'm here in RI.
Pat


----------



## Twaddle (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi
You are not missing anything. These knitted items become nasty slithery things. We use to have to knit them years ago when I was at school.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, Biddy that is the great pattern! The YO gives a lacy look to the cloth - neater for use & gifts!!!
Am interested in learning about the 'seed stitch' to give it a try. Could probably look up in a book but this is faster! 
Love this forum for info and ideas!!!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

So Twaddle you join the list of not laundering your cloth???!!! That is what happens from continual us - nasty slithery things!
The dishcloths are terrific and have been for a few decades. Have a drawer full of them waiting to be used which my Mother made while she was able! Use them every day - several times!!!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Twaddle, if you wash them they won't get "nasty". Add bleach to the wash water and they are germ free also. Another thing, they save money so you don't have to use so many paper towels and its the "green" thing to do.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I love your knitting smoker! I haven't seen many since I was in Austria. I have a Santa smoker my hubby bought for me when he spent a month in Germany about 22 years ago. I didn't buy any when I was in Austria, and then regretted it when I went home.


ulmer-spatz said:


> Hello, i never made dish clothes out of cotton yarn befor, never knew about it, i saw some a few weeks ago in a book and i fell in love with these.
> I made some in color dark mandarin, they are just wonderful, but... i do not use these for dishes, no I use these for my face and body as wash clothes.
> I am from Germany and we use wash gloves, looks like a small knitted bag the size of your hand. Both styles are just great.
> I use a softer cotton not to thin for needles size 4.50 mm.
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I wondered about them too until I tried one, and then when I mentioned them, several people said that their mothers had used them and they would like to get their hands on some. They do work very well, I like mine.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> kusumbudhwar said:
> 
> 
> > Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?
> ...


No kidding! I made one of the Starfish Dishcloths for something different to do and now I can't seem to stop! I've made 5 in the last couple of weeks and will have a bunch of great little gifts in my stockpile!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you make them out of cotton? The first 2 I made years ago, I didn't know they needed to be cotton and used acrylic. They don't hold water, scrub as well, and get slimy.


Twaddle said:


> Hi
> You are not missing anything. These knitted items become nasty slithery things. We use to have to knit them years ago when I was at school.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I throw mine in the dishwasher at night when I turn it on. I also make sure they are spread out on the edge of the sink, not wadded up in the sink or on the back. I still put them in the washing machine every few days, even if they have been going in the dishwasher.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love knitted dishcloths -- they really do scrub better than cloth ones, I think.

Karen


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

I am new to knitting dishcloths and I love them. I was buying sponges all the time to use in the kitchen and now I use my very own dishcloths. They are much better than sponges for getting into corners and wiping down countertops. Throw them in the laundry with towels, they last a long time.

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

To the person and Her Knit Club:
I cannot believe anyone would laugh at making dishcloths or spa clothes. Especially if you never tried it!
I've learned so many different stitches making them. I've knitted with yarn for Christmas cloths which a person could display in their powder room. I've knit a holiday packet that would hold a nice soap. I've knit an afghan of these clothes
Not to be mean but where has your Knitting Club been?
I use Peaches and Creme or Sugar and Cream yarn-can't get cheaper than that!
No offense intended!
wackycat :roll:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I use knitted dishcloths all the time. Made in cotton, of course, they do shrink when washed and dried but when put in water they stretch right out to their original size again or you can let them air dry instead of using a dryer. I use acrylic to make pot scrubbers. They are truly miracle workers. To keep my pans and pyrex scratch free they work on almost all cooked and baked on food. These two items are at work in my house every day.
I gave some pot scrubbers to my DIL and she loves them..My son refused to use them. Thought they were a waste of time but had to use one the other day and is now singing their praises. Men!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

One other thing. Cotton works great for wash cloths but I like acrylic for exfoliating. (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Turtles,
To make the dish cloth with a seed stitch pattern.
The seed stitch is:
knit one, purl one
purl one, knit one

If you do this, you will need to make sure your rows end with an odd number. (Instead of 42 rows, make another row(43 rows) so you will have the odd row.

After you do the YO, start the seed pattern.
row 1: knit, purl, etc across the row.
row 2: Purl, knit, etc across that row
repeat these 2 rows....

I hope this helps you. 
Smiles


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

turtles said:


> Yes, Biddy that is the great pattern! The YO gives a lacy look to the cloth - neater for use & gifts!!!
> Am interested in learning about the 'seed stitch' to give it a try. Could probably look up in a book but this is faster!
> Love this forum for info and ideas!!!


cast on an odd number of stitches. 35 for example and k1, p1to end of row. When you get to the next row (with 35 stitches it works out that you can k1,p1 every row) if it ends with a p1 row then you do the opposite of the stitch facing you. A lot of fun when you seed stitch pattern with variegated yarn.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

They are a small square used to WASH the dishes, not DRY them.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

turtles said:


> So Twaddle you join the list of not laundering your cloth???!!! That is what happens from continual us - nasty slithery things!
> The dishcloths are terrific and have been for a few decades. Have a drawer full of them waiting to be used which my Mother made while she was able! Use them every day - several times!!!


Might Twaddle have had some odd yarn, that wasn't the right kind? Sounded as if it may have been years ago... I bought some organic cotton yarn, and am making some for gifts for Christmas - used the leftovers from one skein for a small face square for myself, and I love it! Will have to make more, and keep my mistakes! I am sure there are yarns that are nearly all cotton, but the non-cotton parts may be a problem, and if that was the problem, it would explain her disdain for them. Solution? 
Modern yarn, wring firmly and hang to dry after use.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


I'm sorry you feel that way, but did you have to be so ugly about it?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Believe me, I understand what you mean. It is always one in the crowd. Keep the dishcloths going ladies.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Twaddle said:


> Hi
> You are not missing anything. These knitted items become nasty slithery things. We use to have to knit them years ago when I was at school.


Huh? I have a drawer full of my cotton cloths. They are all I use for kitchen towels. The only way they become nasty and slithery is if you drop them in something slimy and then don't wash them. Do you wash your towels? It's a sure-fire way to avoid nastiness... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> They are a small square used to WASH the dishes, not DRY them.


You can use them for either. I only use mine for drying and wiping up counters. I prefer a sponge with scrubber on it for washing. Just my personal pref.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

DISHCLOTH DEFENDERS, UNITE!! Some of us LOVE them. To those who don't, go comment in another thread where you can be positive...


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> DISHCLOTH DEFENDERS, UNITE!! Some of us LOVE them. To those who don't, go comment in another thread where you can be positive...


I second that!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

AMEN!!!!


Beatlesfan said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > DISHCLOTH DEFENDERS, UNITE!! Some of us LOVE them. To those who don't, go comment in another thread where you can be positive...
> ...


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


How tacky, dishcloths are great.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> DISHCLOTH DEFENDERS, UNITE!! Some of us LOVE them. To those who don't, go comment in another thread where you can be positive...


Here Here!!! Yeah for Dishcloths.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The knitters guild I belong to make cotton ones to send to third world countries. They are used for washing newborn babies. If used in a hospital, the washcloth goes home with the baby.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time. I'd rather knit a hat or scarf to practice a stitch. I find them too thick, and my husband, when he's home, washes dishes, but the cloths afterwards are indescribable, and are either thrown away or have to bleached to oblivion. I'd rather pay $3.00 for a pack of 10 thin ones, not use so much bleach and spend my time and money on something that will last and is decent quality. I'm not a knit Nazi nor am I going to pay big bucks for yarn, so if that's what people want to knit, that's fine, but If I put the effort into my knitting, I don't want it abused, but I do want it to last and look good.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

I must admit I did find their popularity a bit confusing. I guess we are so used to buying the disposable ones on a roll these days and so personally I wouldn't use one as a dishcloth. I am, however using the patterns to make a blanket and will also knit some up for the family as personalised washcloths (flannels).


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

From one Celt to another,
I use a brush to wash my pots and pans, then the dish cloth and the dishes. I have some dish cloths that are 10 years old and are just beginning to show wear.
In order to get the right finished product, 
you must start with the correct yarn. Just any yarn will not do.
I don't think I have ever had to bleach any, and most of mine are white....snow white.
This is intended only as a suggestion. I can tell some folks are getting a little "testy", which isn't really necessary.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Neither you nor I are washing my dishes.....the spouse does that, and even when I plug one ear to stop the message from leaking out, his other ear flap shuts , and at nearly 50 years together, that's not going to change. I've been knitting for much longer than that so I'm not going to waste my time. I'm not getting testy...I just can't see the point and I'm not that impressed when I see one, but I do help friends who want to knit one. Life's too short for me to worry about dishcloths. If I knit a lace shawl for my granddaughter or an Aran cardigan for a friend who has just been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, I feel I may be doing something useful with my craft. And the aforementioned spouse has a very long list of knitted sweaters he fancies! Besides, it gives me time and space to think about the great novel I may write or the daring bank robbery I'm planning


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess dishcloths are like Marmite !!! You either love them or hate them !! You may need to be British to get that joke ???  Each to their own


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Kusum and others,
I once posted a question on this forum about dishcloths. I asked 'Why do you American ladies knit dishcloths?' The replies and ensuing discussion stretched to 27 pages! They are obviously very dear to the hearts of many people, and are used for far more than just washing dishes, it seems. If I ever find myself without a small child needing a sweater, I might try knitting a dishcloth. Who knows, I could become a fan too!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL....I'm a weird person with 3 passports, one of which is British, and I'm married to an Englishman and spent a good part of my life there. I went to a store recently and came home with Marmite, Heinz baked beans, a can of mushy peas and Heinz salad cream and indulged myself, none of which I really ever cared for before! I'm sneaking back tonight for a can of Spotted Dick!


JanRxxx said:


> I guess dishcloths are like Marmite !!! You either love them or hate them !! You may need to be British to get that joke ???  Each to their own


 :-D


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> I wouldn't waste my time. I'd rather knit a hat or scarf to practice a stitch. I find them too thick, and my husband, when he's home, washes dishes, but the cloths afterwards are indescribable, and are either thrown away or have to bleached to oblivion. I'd rather pay $3.00 for a pack of 10 thin ones, not use so much bleach and spend my time and money on something that will last and is decent quality. I'm not a knit Nazi nor am I going to pay big bucks for yarn, so if that's what people want to knit, that's fine, but If I put the effort into my knitting, I don't want it abused, but I do want it to last and look good.


Sorry, If I'm going to spend any amount of money, I would rather spend it on something that will NOT be used and thrown away. If yours were not knit in decent quality, who knitted them? Mine are knit in excellent quality and will outlast your 10 thin cloths by years.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> LOL....I'm a weird person with 3 passports, one of which is British, and I'm married to an Englishman and spent a good part of my life there. I went to a store recently and came home with Marmite, Heinz baked beans, a can of mushy peas and Heinz salad cream and indulged myself, none of which I really ever cared for before! I'm sneaking back tonight for a can of Spotted Dick!
> 
> 
> JanRxxx said:
> ...


Good on yer !!!! Its strange the things you miss/crave when youre away !! Fish 'n chips do it for me everytime...although we rarely have them when home lol !!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good question. I couldn't imagine drying with knits, but evidently I am wrong. Wonder why they are not on the market--a new merchandising idea?!!?
Thanks for the question. 
Karen


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

One advantage to hand knit dish cloths is that they are done in 100% cotton and so do not get smelly as easily as commercial coths do.

The other advantages are that they are fun to knit, can be done in any number of patters, you get to choose the colours.

They make great gifts for your friends, bazzar sales, etc.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Celt Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't waste my time. I'd rather knit a hat or scarf to practice a stitch. I find them too thick, and my husband, when he's home, washes dishes, but the cloths afterwards are indescribable, and are either thrown away or have to bleached to oblivion. I'd rather pay $3.00 for a pack of 10 thin ones, not use so much bleach and spend my time and money on something that will last and is decent quality. I'm not a knit Nazi nor am I going to pay big bucks for yarn, so if that's what people want to knit, that's fine, but If I put the effort into my knitting, I don't want it abused, but I do want it to last and look good.
> ...


Horses for courses! If they are your thing, I'm happy for you, but they bore me. I have been knitting for 2 generations, teach it, and know about quality yarns (Red Heart Super Saver has crossed my needles once only), and I don't care enough about dish cloths to bother...but you missed the point....my husband usually washes the dishes when he's at home and you would swear he had washed the garage floor with the cloth. I think it's his plot to encourage me to knit more sweaters for him


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Celt,
You are so fortunate to have a hubby that helps you do anything. I may have missed that. Sorry.
My husband has never washed a dish or cleaned to much of anything.
The point I wanted to make: I teach knitting, crocheting and sewing classes. At the onset of the classes, I plan small projects for the students so they will not get discouraged and give up before they get started.
Good for you that you are talented enough to progress on to a higher level.(Bet your things are beautiful from your description).
To unwind, I love to make the dish cloths. I have friends who have shops that order them by the dozens around the holidays. I am trying to fill a 30 dozen order as we speak.
That provides me with money to purchase more yarn.


----------



## Lesleys2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Good one keep up the good work and bless you


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Lesleys2, Thanks for the encouragement.
Smiles!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Biddy......my beloved engineer does the dishes, but I usually spend more time cleaning up after him when he's not looking. He wouldn't know a bathroom floor if he fell on it, and the vacuum cleaner and lawnmower fairies apparently know how to work those machines. He does, however, make me yarn winders, embroidery stands, and anything else craft-wise that he thinks I may be struggling with, all without asking; he really appreciates anything I knit for him, and he encourages me to buy more Alice Starmore books, bookmark nearly every man's garment on the Drops site, and doesn't blink an eyelid at the fact that we have enough yarn on 2 continents to knit an afghan that would cover the Atlantic and the Pacific, cross stitch and beads to embellish them with, so I let him have his wicked way with the dishcloths. After him and 3 sons, I'm not so sure about knitted stuff in the bathroom now either! I'm reliably informed that knitted bath rugs are great for soaking up engine oil! I do teach how to do dishcloths too and I really don't mind doing them...I'd just rather do something challenging. I think it's great that you can profit from yours....way to go, girl!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

JanRxxx said:


> Celt Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....I'm a weird person with 3 passports, one of which is British, and I'm married to an Englishman and spent a good part of my life there. I went to a store recently and came home with Marmite, Heinz baked beans, a can of mushy peas and Heinz salad cream and indulged myself, none of which I really ever cared for before! I'm sneaking back tonight for a can of Spotted Dick!
> ...


OMG.....in a newspaper and a slice of bread for a chip buttie....my arteries are screaming, but I'm wearing ear plugs! My question is: will we ever get to a day when we can send these culinary delights as e-mail attachments? I bet that's something the much lamented Steve Jobs didn't think of!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

When they are doing that 10 stitches in garter stitch, just have them make it long enough to wear as a headband. Then have them bind off, then stitch together. The girl wear it to hold their hair back and the boys wear it like a sweatband.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I watched a show yesterday where they talked about an invention that will make us fatter. A vending machine that makes a pizza to order right in front of you. I am Italian and not a big fan of pizza but I would like to try it and see if its any good. What will they think of next!?


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

sewbizgirl these photos of wash-dishcloths are beautiful. Would it be possible to please post the patterns for them. I would appreciate it, and thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

sewbizgirl these photos of wash-dishcloths are beautiful. Would it be possible to please post the patterns for them. I would appreciate it, and thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

sewbizgirl, these pictures of your dishcloths are beautiful. Would it be possible to share the patterns? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> JanRxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Celt Knitter said:
> ...


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

If you rinse your knitted dish cloth and wring it out, then put it in the microwave for 1 minute.....it will help with eliminate the smell.


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

teedle said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitted dishcloths! They are fun and quick to knit; you can try out new-to-you stitch patterns, and you can make them in colors you can't buy in premade dishcloths. You can also make them the size you like.
> ...


If you put rinsed dish cloth in the microwave for l minute, it takes away the smell


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

Retiredhoosier said:


> teedle said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


(I just figured out how to add a reply to a comment! Whoo Hooo)


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Marmite is dark brown savoury spread that you can spread on toast, put into soups and casseroles, or dissolve in hot water for a tasty drink. It's quite salty and, as someone said, you either love it or hate it. The Australian equivalent is Vegemite. Spotted Dick is a steamed pudding with currants in it, and yes, the name is very unfortunate.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have made many knitted dish cloths but never with cotton. I use left over yarn and have made them with every type yarn The ones made from baby yarn I use in the bath. The others I really use in the kitchen. The more they are laundered, the better they are.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

ibrow said:


> Marmite is dark brown savoury spread that you can spread on toast, put into soups and casseroles, or dissolve in hot water for a tasty drink. It's quite salty and, as someone said, you either love it or hate it. The Australian equivalent is Vegemite. Spotted Dick is a steamed pudding with currants in it, and yes, the name is very unfortunate.


Thank you. Vegemite is something I have seen, and tried, a friend's daughter studied in England for a semester. But the pudding name is amusing! We have several steamed brown breads that get raisins or currants added to the batter - we use fresh (or frozen) cranberries instead, and the bread is wonderful toasted and buttered. We tried it with craisins (cranberries sweetened and dried to the consistency of raisins), but thought it was better with the tart berries instead. Chacun a son gout!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are used to wash dishes whenever you are not opting to use a dishwasher! When you are finished, you can wash, rinse and dry them... They are more sanitary than using sponges.


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

I make these and fold them into a flower with a bow, add a nice kitchen hand soap for hostess gifts or Christmas gifts.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I look forward to the discussions of the Forum's everyday. Not everyone likes the same things. It would be boring. I like the dish cloths but do not make them. I have friends that supply me with them. The Forum is not to be nasty, put others down by criticizing what they like. This sounds like children. If you don't like it, move on and "KEEP YOUR NASTY REMARKS TO YOURSELF".

Ann Maree 
.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Right, A M. Remember . . . "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything." I wonder about increasing bitterness in the world. 
Karen


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Rather than using Clorox, I soad mine in white vinegar and water - it helps set the color.


----------



## oliviaskillings (Sep 25, 2011)

I crochet a few"dish cloths" but i dont care for them in the kitchen i do love them for cleaning my car it wont damage the paint.


----------



## Lesleys2 (Sep 27, 2011)

They are really good for washing the car


----------



## scrapperjoan (Jul 30, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


They are nice way to learn to knit and for those of us who arent sock knitters, theyre nice and small for take along knitting projects.


----------



## scrapperjoan (Jul 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> DISHCLOTH DEFENDERS, UNITE!! Some of us LOVE them. To those who don't, go comment in another thread where you can be positive...


LOL yes I agree!!! Theres alot of grumpy..not nice comments on here! I am pretty new to this site and thought it was nice but theres several here that make me think otherwise! I kind of have that opinion about knitting socks (they're cheap to buy and I always lose one in the laundry! lol) But I would never make nasty comments about what someone else enjoyed doing! That being said ..I still want to learn how to make socks someday just to see what everyone loves about them and who knows...maybe I will love making them too?


----------



## scrapperjoan (Jul 30, 2011)

theres another website I found with several dishcloths on it also... called Dishcloth Boutique.The address is. http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knitting.html


----------



## scrapperjoan (Jul 30, 2011)

scrapperjoan said:


> The regular worsted weight dishcloths are not my favorite...(I kind of feel like I am washing my dishes with a blanket lol!) I do make them for gifts occasionally but I like them for hot pads and they are really nice to use for a face cloth (spa cloth we call them  . My first knitting class I learned to make 4 different knitted dishcloths but we used mercerized cotton ;which if you havent used ,it is wonderful for making a lighter weight dishcloth and it has a little sheen to it. These I make a little smaller than the regular dishcloth size and made several for using as face cloths. The ones I have done are in the "moss stitch" and they are the favorites of my family!


 The brand of yarn I learned on was TAHKI mercerized cotton. You can generally make around 3 cloths with the skein. I used US size 7 needles.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agreee, well put. 
Karen


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

You can also use hydrogen peroxide to soak the dish cloths in...


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the pattern site. 
Some of these patterns are so pretty, I can see myself making some of them.....and keeping them.
However, they would make an impressive gift.
Wish my mother was still living. Would have loved to make her some of these. She liked lacey things in the kitchen.
You girls have a good night...enjoyed the short visit.
Biddy


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good suggestion...hadn't thought of that.
(the vinegar and water soak)


----------



## Twostarmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I am thinking that I am going to have to knit some for my husband and son in law to wash the cars. Certainly they are soft enough to wash my son in law's corvette....going to have to find just the right colors...
All sorts of good ideas here. 
Thanks, ladies!!
Sue


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I was taught that "if I didn't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all." I guess in a forum such as this, people don't think twice about what they are posting. 

Like I said back on page 4, I like handmade dishclothes and use them everywhere and for just about everything. There are a lot ways to make a discloth and it's a project I can as creative as I want with different stitches. Have fun with it.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am finding that I like knitting dishcloths the best. In the beginning I just made them for myself for the kitchen, then I started giving them to my daughter and my son's girlfriend for their kitchens. My son commented to me that he uses them for washing. As time went on, I discovered picture patterns for dishcloths; love them! I love watching the picture come into focus. Above my keyboard, I have the musical note dishcloth in a frame  

For Christmas, I am making washcloths for everyone and putting them in baskets along with things they like the most, as in lotion, soap, lipstick for the ladies, cologne, barrettes, etc. 

Yes, dishcloths are easy, fast, great colors and wonderful pics


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


Don't knock them til you've tried them! They can be used as washcloths also!

:XD:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


Aud, I'm sure that there are many here who want to know where your Knitting Club is. That way we can steer clear.


----------



## craftygal (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm making them for all my friends and family for xmas! I made some a few years back and gave em to my daughter, I found one a few weeks ago in her laundry and after 4 or so years and all the washing's it was still the same colors it was originally! Now that's a cool gift!


----------



## dmm (Jun 4, 2011)

dish cloths are made out of cotton yarn, "Sugar and Spice",is what I usually use. They are a really good way to try out new designs or patterns before doing something big! They are also a nice gift idea for something last minute, or just nice to give anytime. Look under dishclothes.com and there are lots of patterns to try! The cotton yarn usually comes in 2oz or 4oz skeins. Have fun with it!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Best buy is a 'cone' of 'Peaches & Creme' which is 4 ply and 100% cotton. Can make 12-15 dishcloths from one cone!!! New colors are now available despite the love of original colors!


----------



## oliviaskillings (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi the cones are the cheapest when you have a coupon for Hobby Lobby for 40% off. It really gives your more clothes. The little balls make only one, thats all. Wish the cones would come in more colors. I am fully into right now in knitting wash clothes for christmas.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I found a great video on you tube on using those looms that we used to use as kids to make pot holders. I use cotton yarn instead of those stretchy things. Use 3 strands of cotton yarn and use the loom to make super simple really cute dishcloths. I made a lot of them. Depending on the colors used, you can get some really cool effects.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

That is very interesting. Please post them. I am trying to picture it in my mind but can't. Never would have darned on me to try that. You are on top of things.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> That is very interesting. Please post them. I am trying to picture it in my mind but can't. Never would have darned on me to try that. You are on top of things.


Here is the youtube link: It is really so much fun and fast!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

The green/white at JoAnn's in cotton bleeds!!! Warning!
Can get 2 out of the little balls but not as economical!!!
WalMart does have more colors for the cones now.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. I will try it . :thumbup:


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

I like this, wish I would have kept my old school loom.
A potholder loom, very nice. I have a sock loom and also had this idea this morning to make a wash cloth mitten out of it, never made socks with this loom. Sometimes for us crafters it is just " got to have it" and never use it. :lol: 
Yeah, now I found a better use. This sock loom can be set for differents sizes.
Rena


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I got a plastic loom at Michaels for about 50 cents so I went on youtube for ideas on how to use it and that is what I found, dishcloths! I have made a bunch of the cloths. It's paid for itself over and over! LOL


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

if I can ever get enough together,I intend to make a BIG AFGHAN with mine for my bed. DISHCLOTHS GONE CRAZY will be its name.


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

I find the knitted dish cloths thinner than the crocheted ones. I have been using them for years and love them.


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

barbsadams said:


> teedle said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


Clorox is a bleach...if you are not careful,it will take out color, but a tiny amount in the dish water will keep your dish cloth brighter...don't get it on your hands undiluted tho!


----------



## oliviaskillings (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh how fun! love the name :wink:


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biddy said:


> From one Celt to another,
> I use a brush to wash my pots and pans, then the dish cloth and the dishes. I have some dish cloths that are 10 years old and are just beginning to show wear.
> In order to get the right finished product,
> you must start with the correct yarn. Just any yarn will not do.
> ...


Hey when I was on vacation I knitted 10 dishcloths and gave them to my friends and they love them. That includes my friend that I stayed at while I was there.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I am finding that I like knitting dishcloths the best. In the beginning I just made them for myself for the kitchen, then I started giving them to my daughter and my son's girlfriend for their kitchens. My son commented to me that he uses them for washing. As time went on, I discovered picture patterns for dishcloths; love them! I love watching the picture come into focus. Above my keyboard, I have the musical note dishcloth in a frame
> 
> For Christmas, I am making washcloths for everyone and putting them in baskets along with things they like the most, as in lotion, soap, lipstick for the ladies, cologne, barrettes, etc.
> 
> Yes, dishcloths are easy, fast, great colors and wonderful pics


www.knittingknonesense.com has just those dishcloth patterns of pictures. from flowers, to kittycats, dogs, music notes, light houses, roosters, etc. It is such a fun website. I made a blanket out of the 50 states dishcloths from the same website. You can also do dishcloths of every letter in the alphabet and the numbers from 1-9. Check it out.


----------



## Twostarmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no....I'm in trouble now...a new website for dishcloths. I guess I stocked up on sugar/peaches and cream just in time. 
Thanks, Arlene! 

Sue


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

http://www.knittingnonsense.com/


----------



## strathaven (Oct 2, 2011)

I think Americans use the word dish cloths for what uk call pot holders.French creusets and large family stew/industrial pots with metal hooped handles need to be lifted with cloths.An oven glove is often not wide enough to reach both pot handles.I remember the pot holders were 2knitted squares sometimes sewed together with old torn strips of sheets stitched onto square of thin card board and fitted inside and sewed in so heat of the handle didnt go through to your hands.After a few weeks the cardboard softened and the potholder was well padded and flexible.They were hung on a hook for that purpose.Our cotton dishcloths were to wash dishes and sink/bowl, not to be confused with floor cloths kept separate under sink.Pot holders could be knitted with cotton twine but these were useless as they were rough and not doubled and padded.Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

what yarn do you use for your dishcloths? I've thououghly enjoyed the ongoing comments about dishcloths!! they are one of my favorite things to knit. After, or during, a longer knitting project - I take some time to knit a couple of dishcloths - goes go fast and a completed project (sometimes 3 completed projects) in one day. Happy dishcloth making to all.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

the question fo what kind of yard do you use - was for Biddy, I think. thanks


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

strathaven said:


> I think Americans use the word dish cloths for what uk call pot holders.French creusets and large family stew/industrial pots with metal hooped handles need to be lifted with cloths.An oven glove is often not wide enough to reach both pot handles.I remember the pot holders were 2knitted squares sometimes sewed together with old torn strips of sheets stitched onto square of thin card board and fitted inside and sewed in so heat of the handle didnt go through to your hands.After a few weeks the cardboard softened and the potholder was well padded and flexible.They were hung on a hook for that purpose.Our cotton dishcloths were to wash dishes and sink/bowl, not to be confused with floor cloths kept separate under sink.Pot holders could be knitted with cotton twine but these were useless as they were rough and not doubled and padded.Hope that makes sense to you.


No, to us Yanks, a pot holder is called a pot holder. Dish cloths are something we wash dishes with. I have 2 creusets. I use quilted style oven mitts to lift them.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

enjoyed the comments, can't wait to try some,have wait awhile as things in boxes for moving


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Many years ago I was told by my Mother who was very safety conscious to never use oven mitts which are joined together because if something hot should spill on one hand and you jerk your hand the whole lot can collapse and you can be badly burned. And so I have always used a separate mitt on each hand. xxx


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Agree with stitchdesigner - pot holders are pot holders - dish cloths [dishcloths] we use to wash dishes, wipe down counters, etc. Learned from my Mom that crochet pot holders are for decorations as she burned her hands using them!!!
Learning and seeing many designs for the dish cloths - now time to try some of them!!!


----------



## aggie (Mar 30, 2011)

I make my dish clothes to my size and are bigger and better than shop bought


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Dish cloths seem to be a popular project to knit. I wonder what they are used for? I prefer absorbent cotton dish cloths in the kitchen for wiping dishes and cleaning surfaces.I cannot imagine a knitted item for that purpose. Please tell me what am I missing?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ooh, make them in a 50-50% blend or 100% organic cottons........we craft what we craft.....practical things first........ye 'ole grannys dishcloth.....was that first? LOL!!

It's like a knitted cloth being prime rib and a China cloth being hamburger........

You can also make the matching, hanging, buttoned hand towel = bath or kitchen and in these sizes:

MAN-size (keep hubby in the kitchen! LOL!)
Regular
Dollhouse/child
BABY
Miniatures......

Choosing the button is the au jus! LOL!!

Donna Rae


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to me they are a waste of time and yarn to knit. I certainly wouldn't want one as a gift. All my friends at the Knitting Club laughed when I told them and most just ask "why would you want to knit a dishcloth?"


I dare you to try just one


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Agree with Donna Rae and Chrissy. I second the dare!!!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

turtles said:


> Agree with Donna Rae and Chrissy. I second the dare!!!


Me Too!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Is there a pattern for these?


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I LOVE my knitted dishcloths. I will never go back to using store bought ones if I can help it!!! I did however make one this summer that I crocheted and I do not like it as it is too thick for me. I am addicted to making the picture ones but right now I've had to stop making them until I have Christmas gifts done. If you're looking for great picture dishcloth patterns I think the website is knitsbyrachel.com (or something close to that) She has several free patterns and tons of patterns for 2 to 4 dollars. I love her patterns they are the best ones I have seen. As far as them getting slimy I never have that problem with mine. However, when I made my first one I didn't realize I needed to use cotton and used acrylic and that one I have to be careful to wash in the washing machine after every use or it will get gross.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My girlfriend is knitting a lot of dish cloths by crotchering and hopes to sell them in the market before Crhistmas to make some extra money. She is a very neat knitter, crotchet and sewing.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

I use unbleached cotton yarn, made specially for the purpose. They are great, knit them on the diagonal increasing one stictch at the beginning of each row and when you have a big enough long edge, start to decrease one stitch at the beginning of each row, then you have a perfect square. 

They can be bleached and boiled, very eco friendlybut they don't like serrated knives. I knit them in quiet moments for myself and my 5 daughters. They are hygeinic and good looking and beat Jay cloths hands down!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

In place of sponges..dish cloths are used to wash dishes, these can be washed so no germs are hiding in the pores like in a sponge ( I know that some put the sponges in the dishwasher)..I have knitted several of these using cotton yarn in different patterns ..works up fast and make great Xmas stocking stuffers...These also could suffice for wash cloths (face cloths)also..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have several patterns for dishcloths ..you can also find them by going to www.LionBrand.com ..you sign up as a member (free) and have access to all kinds of free patterns.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

You can make two crochet dishcloths and layer with cotton batting. Sew or crochet edges together to enclose the batting and you have some very pretty and unique pot holders. Also you can make them all to coordinate!


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Everyone loves these cotton dish cloths for washing dishes, cleaning the kitchen and taking baths.
I sent some to a niece for her birthday. She called me and said my Nephew was using them to wash the car.
He has some "older" cars that he takes to the car shows. He told me he is very particular about what he washes his cars with.
So, for his birthday, I sent him some to wash the car and asked him to please leave the kitchen or bath colths in the house.
He was so happy!!!
If you try one, you will never use anything else to wash dishes and clean the kitchen...or take a bath with.

I have people calling me from 6 states asking me to make some for them. I live in SC, however make them for shops in NC, SC, Del, NJ, Ga and Ny.
When folks know you make them, and they try them..They will ask for more.
Just try one...
Enjoy your day,
Biddy


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

I made a bunch, they're a go to take along project, that we use as cloth napkins for the dinner table.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

barbsadams said:


> What is Clorox? Is it a type of disinfectant?


Yes, it is and it is also known as bleach.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Beatlesfan said:


> http://www.knittingnonsense.com/


This link does not work.


----------

